#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books)

## sasirkumar

Hi all

Here i am sharing *IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books)*.All the 3 books combained together into single pdf file

IEEE book list

1.Wiring Regulations - Inspection,Testing and Certification

2.Wiring Regulations - Explained and Illustrated

3.Wiring Regulations - Design and Verification


Here is the link



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
SasikumarSee More: IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books)

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks a lot Mr.Sasi

----------


## C++

Thank you

----------


## sessom

thanks...

----------


## hadibahal

thanks ..

----------


## br1x

reupload please, this files has been removed from host sharing
thanks

----------


## kavita_00

> IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books) 
> Hi all
> 
> Here i am sharing IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books).All the 3 books combained together into single pdf file
> 
> IEEE book list
> 
> 1.Wiring Regulations - Inspection,Testing and Certification
> 
> ...



The link is not working. Can somebody please upload the same again.

Thanks

----------


## LOST

Thanks

----------


## main_zia

Respected Sir,
Please re- upload these books as I tried to download but link is not present.
Best regards
Zia

----------


## circuit watcher

dear sasi,

the link is not working....can u please re upload it in some other file sharing sites???

----------


## iyan

yup, link is dead. appreciate if you can upload it again. thankz

See More: IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books)

----------


## Nabilia

IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books), 16ed - 2002


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## newjunki

thank you very much, Nabilia

----------


## Mgr

Mr.Nabilia pls upload again in mediafire.Thanks in advance.
Please follow Mr.Sasirkumar and fulfill the request of the junior members like me.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mgr

MR.Nabilia did a great job thanks a lot

----------


## josefreitas

thank you very much

----------


## unixdjablay

reupload please, this files has been removed from host sharing
thanks 

regards

----------


## kanagarajan.r

hi, thanks for sharing. but no file available to download. plz seed again

----------


## Nabilia

Try this link...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Do not repost links anywhere else - egpet only

----------


## kanagarajan.r

thanks and i wont repost in any site. it is for my reference. thank u so much again.... will u post for me more electrical related topics.plz

----------


## anbarasan85

I didnt get any download file, in that address, please help me.

----------


## Pyaarvyaar

Downloaded. Thanks for sharing. Keep up the good work.

----------


## rajpd28

Hi 
can you upload standard for busduct and Generator testing please.

Thanks


RajSee More: IEEE Wiring.Regulations (3 books)

----------


## surfing

Mirror Please!!
Thank you for ur share

----------


## avsiyyer

Hi Sasikumar,

Its really useful

thanks for your service

Br
Venkat

----------

